# Female Bulldog Puppy Stolen During Burglary



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

3 month old Charley was stolen during a burglary on 24th October near where I live in Rugby, Warwickshire. She could be anywhere now and the family are desperate to be reunited with her.

Please keep a look out for her.

Dogs Lost Poster
Facebook Page


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG hope she is found safe very soon


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

OMG thats bad. Stealing possesions is bad enough but someones family member?!?!?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Little girl has been found and returned to her family.....what a great Christmas present


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Saw this updated on FB - after seeing SO many of those posters of the little munchkin everywhere around here I was over the moon to hear she'd been found 

Also amazed that a stolen animal from even a town this small could gain as much attention as this one did - gives you a little hope!


----------

